# Ford 4000 4 cyl gas power steering gear box rebuild replace



## nevadabil (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a 1964 Gas 4cyl select o speed , that leaks power steering fluid out of the gear box. looking to either a reman replacement or rebuild the existing box. I see manual steering gearboxes listed on many parts sites but the power steering boxes are usually not listed. Does anyone know where I can either get my existing one rebuilt or get a rebuilt one at a reasonable price? I seems that the bearing are loose on the steering shaft because there is excessive play (a good 6" of slop when I move the steering wheel back and forth and the shaft moves up and down when it moves against the pinion or sector while moving the steering wheel back and forth showing that the bearing inside the box are worn.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

nevadabil said:


> I have a 1964 Gas 4cyl select o speed , that leaks power steering fluid out of the gear box. looking to either a reman replacement or rebuild the existing box. I see manual steering gearboxes listed on many parts sites but the power steering boxes are usually not listed. Does anyone know where I can either get my existing one rebuilt or get a rebuilt one at a reasonable price? I seems that the bearing are loose on the steering shaft because there is excessive play (a good 6" of slop when I move the steering wheel back and forth and the shaft moves up and down when it moves against the pinion or sector while moving the steering wheel back and forth showing that the bearing inside the box are worn.


Where are you located? 
I think a friend of mine has one of those PS columns. They are rather simple to overhaul too if you decide to DIY.


----------



## nevadabil (Aug 5, 2020)

looks like the original part number is C3NN3503D for the unit. I am in Northern Nevada near Reno.


----------



## nevadabil (Aug 5, 2020)

I have had no luck finding any reman units online, I can tackle rebuilding this myself but would like to be in contact with someone that has done this before.


----------



## nevadabil (Aug 5, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Where are you located?
> I think a friend of mine has one of those PS columns. They are rather simple to overhaul too if you decide to DIY.


looks like the original part number is C3NN3503D for the unit. I am in Northern Nevada near Reno.


----------

